# Vent through glass block window?



## Salterian (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi there,

I have just moved into an 85-year-old home.  It appears the previous owner did not use a clothes dryer as there is no venting ductwork in the basement.  Looking at my neighbors' houses, many of them have vented through a basement window by boarding up half with plywood and cutting a hole in the board.  I would like to avoid this because A) it looks ugly, B) I don't want to sacrifice the light coming through the window, and C) the windows are on the opposite side of the basement.  

So my question is, can I cut a 4" hole in one of the blocks of the glass block windows closer to the dryer?  Could I remove one of those blocks entirely?  

My go-to repair guy suggested cutting a hole through the brick wall and venting it that way, but I don't want to threaten the structural integrity at all.  The house is in decent shape for how old it is, but I don't want to tempt fate for a 4" duct.  

Thanks for all your help so far.  This forum has been a great resource.


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 1, 2009)

Like this?

https://www.gbi-glassblock.net/Glass_Block_Vents.html


----------



## Salterian (Oct 1, 2009)

CraigFL said:


> Like this?
> 
> https://www.gbi-glassblock.net/Glass_Block_Vents.html




Well I'll be.  Yeah, exactly like that.  Have you ever replaced a glass block, Craig?  Is it difficult?


----------



## itsreallyconc (Oct 1, 2009)

we did at our house w/o a problem,,, just make sure you head it thru an open cell rather'n the webs,,, let me clarify bas'd on the above 2 posts,,, we ran our vent pipe thru the brick & block back-up,,, no glass blks at our house !


----------

